# Ant 2013 Knarzen / Knacken



## monacomelody (12. Juli 2013)

Servus beinand, ich hätte ne kurze Frage:

Ich fahr seit ca. 2 Monaten euer 2013 Ant in XT-Ausstattung.

Allerdings habe ich seitdem dass Problem dass das Radl beim Antrieb bzw. auch im Stand wenn ich nach unten mein Körpergewicht wirken lasse knarzt und knackst (liegt nicht an der DT-Swiss Federung hinten, is auch so wenn sie gelockt ist).

Spielt sich das noch ein / ist es am Anfang normal oder haben wir da ein Problem vorliegen?

Hab nächsten Dienstag bei euch eh Erstinspektionstermin aber hätte gern schon ne Vorabinfo.

Grüße


----------



## aquanaut96 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr zwar kein Fatmodul, aber oft kommt dieses knarzen und knacken von einer nicht festgenug angezogenen Sattelaufnahme. Knall die Schrauben an der Sattelaufnahme einfach mal richtig zu (wenns kein Carbon ist auch über das vom Hersteller angegebene Drehmoment). Hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatmodul (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo monacomelody,

auf den ersten Kilometern setzen sich die Schrauben am Hinterbau etwas, evtl. auch Tretlager/Innenlager und andere Verschraubungen. Mach Dir keine Sorgen, bei der Inspektion wird alles mit dem korrekten Drehmoment nachgezogen und geschmiert und das Knacken sollte verschwunden sein.

Wie aquanaut96 sagte, könnte es auch von der Sattelstützenklemmung oder der Sattelklemmung kommen.

Bitte weise unsere Werkstattmitarbeiter bei der Abgabe explizit auf das Knacken hin, so daß sie die neuralgischen Punklte durchgehen können. Danke!

Viele Grüße, bis Dienstag - Dein Alpha-Bikes-Team


----------



## monacomelody (15. Juli 2013)

dank dir @aquanaut96, werd ich auf jedenfall abchecken.

danke @fatmodul crew, werd ich morgen auf jedenfall machen.

griaz


----------



## Jan35i (26. März 2014)

Hi, ich fahre mein Ant seit 3 Jahren und das einzige Knarzen was immer wieder kommt ist wenn sich die Schrauben vom Sattelbezug lösen. Diese auch mal kontrollieren. Sind diese angezogen fährt sich mein Ant absolut geräuschlos


----------



## nepo (18. April 2014)

Naja, bei meinem 2010!er Ant ist das Knarzen bis heute nicht beseitigt. Nach dem sechsten/siebten/achten? und bisher letzten Versuch von Alpha vorletztes Jahr ist es gleich nochmal viel schlimmer geworden. Hatte dann einfach keine Lust mehr, nochmal zurück zum Shop zu fahren.

Also nicht so ein Knacken etc. was gelegentlich mal beim Wiegetritt auftaucht, sondern rythmisches Knarzen, das so laut ist, dass ich öfter darauf angesprochen werden. Natürlich lässt es sich im kalten Zustand im Laden nicht reproduzieren, tritt unterwegs aber ganz unvermittelt auf und lässt nicht mehr nach. Am besten immer da, wo viele Leute sind. Wenn ich aber mit aktuell knarzender Kiste zum Laden komme und darum bitte, es gleich anzuschauen, wird es "verständnisvoll" in den Ständer geschoben und große Versprechen werden ausgesprochen, alles durchzuchecken... Wenn ich es abhole bekomme ich erzählt, was alles zerlegt und gefettet wurde und bla... Während oder nach der ersten Ausfahrt dann wieder das selbe. (auch mit Videos belegt)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon keine Lust mehr auf Fully/Ant fahren.


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (23. April 2014)

Also bei mir war's die Dämpferlagerung die "ausgefahren" war. Der Tausch der Buchsen hat das Knarzen seinerzeit komplett beseitigt.
Allerdings sind die Teile scheinbar wieder fällig, da sich erneut ein leichtes Knarzen eingestellt hat.


----------



## gimB (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir trat auch nach einer Saison ein hochfrequentes Knacken im Tretlagerbereich auf. Nachdem ich der Reihe das Tretlager und alle LAgerpunkte an Dämpfer und Wippe zerlegt und neu gefettet wieder montiert hatte, war es immer noch nicht verschwunden.
--> Bei mir war das Hauptlager der Übeltäter. Nach dem Tausch war das Knacken verschwunden.


----------



## Jan35i (24. Oktober 2014)

Ergänzung: habe jetzt den zweiten Rahmen, selber alles umgebaut und eingepresst --> absolut geräuschlos.


----------

